# Cerakote fun.



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Just finished Cerakote-ing a P64 pistol I had....just for fun. It turned out great.

This stuff is not that hard to do. The biggest issue is cleaning. Any oil and you've basically ruined all your hard work. And the stuff that did cure on non oiled spots, it will have to be blasted of.

Anyway, lots of fun and not much smell when curing in the oven. Wife won't even know if you do it after she leaves for work.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I did a 45, 10-22 and a few pocket knives about 5 years ago and they still look good.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you have to suspend the parts in the oven or lay them on a rack?
Trying to figure out how to do a rifle barrel..


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



Flounder Hounder said:


> Do you have to suspend the parts in the oven or lay them on a rack?
> Trying to figure out how to do a rifle barrel..


Why not run a steel rod thru it and support the ends on the oven rack slides?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Did you use the spray can kit?


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

No spray can. I used the epoxy and a Harbor Freight airbrush. I did a shotgun too. 

You need to suspend parts by wire or something so as not to screw up the wet paint.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## skidboot77 (Nov 17, 2007)

You would it want to try a rifle would you, I got one you can play with. I love that green color


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Did you use the spray can kit?


I think you're thinking of Aluma Hyde from Brownells. I used it on a Sig. It's not bad, but not as hard as Cerkote.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

I've done a rifle and shotgun and for the barrels I used a smoker and then hung the barrels vertically with a wire down the bore. Worked like a charm.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

